# Flux ED 5.5 -> Erfahrungen?



## kingofdirt (12. Dezember 2006)

hat jemand von euch den ed5.5? 
Was wiegt der Rahmen den mit Dämpfer?
schreibt doch mal eure erfahrungen mit dem Bike. evtl. gibts ja auch ein paar bilder?!?


----------



## mr proper (13. Dezember 2006)

Keiner der die Möre fährt würd mich nämlich auch Interessieren hört man garnix drüber,  sieht aber sehr Interessant aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisHighFR 6.5 (15. Dezember 2006)

Guten Morgen die Herren,

da müssen wir Abhilfe schaffen!!!

MR PROPPER: Angebot an dich, gebe dir ein WE ein Kompettbike und du kannst es mal Testen und  einen kleinen Erfahrungbericht hier dann mal im Forum posten.Haste Lust???? meld dich doch bei mir.....
[email protected] 

Fahrrad steht bei California Sports in Charlottenburg!!!!
Emserstarße 44 T: 030 324 87 80

gr christian


----------



## mr proper (21. Dezember 2006)

Yea, Ick sag als aller erstes mal *Danke*!
Das Angebot konnte ich so nich stehen lassen und hab mir letzten Samstach das Baby unter den Nagel gerissen. Die Passende Tour stand schon vor dem Angebot fest, und die Wettervorhersage war einfach nur Traumhaft an diesem 3.Advent, dank also auch an den Wettergott der dieses Jahr extra für's Biken länger offen hält.
Allso was soll ich sagen Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden aber mir lief einfach nur der Geifer runter als das Ross auf sein ersten Ausritt wartete. Die Verarbeitung wirkte sehr sauber und Ordentlich. Innen verlegte durchgängige Schaltzüge sorgen für eine Cleane Optik, auch schön, der versteckte sehr gut vor Dreck geschützte hintere  Austritt der Züge is ordentlich groß so das es beim Verlegen keine nervige Fummeleien geben sollte(hier hat sich jemand ein Kopf gemacht). Schweißnäte sehen sehr gleichmäßig und Sauber aus, was aber heut zu Tages nur ein Optischer Schmankerl is und nich mehr unbedingt aussagekräftig ist. Die Flaschenhalteraufname is auch nich einfach nur billig Gepresst sondern Geschweißt. Was mich überraschte waren die scheinbar dicken Rohrdurchmesser anders als bei Intens und Co gab es beim Klopftest kein Coladosensound. Und das bei einem doch geringen Gewicht für diese Klasse. Dämpfer, Aufnahmen, Umlenker und Hinterbau wirkten auch sehr schön verarbeitet und auch aufgrund des Rahmenkonzeptes setzt sich das saubere Erscheinungsbild weiter fort, Unter den Streben versteckte Züge, klare gerade Sitzstreben, Ausfaller ohne irgend welche Verzierungs- (versteifungs-) Stege, wen wo was Stabilisiert wurde dan immer möglichst unauffällig Sauber gearbeitetes Auswechselbares Schaltaug.
Ja wie schon anfangs erwähnt es wirkt alles sehr liebevoll und durchdacht gearbeitet.

Aber nu genug gepost, jetz kommt der eigentliche Sinn dieses Spielzeuges, fahren!
Ich freute mich über mir viele bekannte Parts wodurch ich einen sehr schönen Eindruck vom Bike gewinnen konnte,  wobei man hier noch einiges verändern könnte. Das sollte aber jeder für sich entscheiden, und so war ich zufrieden mit dem was ich hatte.

Auf den ersten Metern ging alles nur Schwer vor ran, was aber an verschiedenen Ursachen lag. 1.Meine durch eine Erkältung geplättete Fitness 2.Den nich gewohnten Fett Albert mit schweren Laufrädern 3.An einem gewohnten Federweg von 100mm 4.An einem noch nich perfekt eingestellten Dampfer. Aber irgend wie war das egal es rollte und ich freute mich auf die Probefahrt. Als erstes wurde dan mal die Dampferpumpe gezückt, und den Tausend Optionen Fox unter die Mangel genommen, ich denke wen man sich mal mehr Zeit nimmt und sich vor allem genauer mit allen Möglichkeiten befasst noch einiges Herauskitzeln könnte mit Hilfe ein par Freunden wurde dem Dämpfer erstmal die Wipunterdrückung genommen die Zugstufe schön flott gemacht und siehe da jetz zeigte das Bike seine Stärken.
Berg hoch kletterte es zwar noch lange nich so super wie mein 100mmSchüssel und auch an die Top Klettereigenschaften eines Fusion Freaks oder Reign's  kam es nich ganz her ran, war denen aber dennoch sehr nahe. Da für wiederum fühlten sich die 150mm deutlich mehr an, alles viel softer. Der Hinterbau wippte zwar kein bischen weder bei starken Steigungen noch im Wiegetritt, aber man merkte dann halt doch irgendwo das man 150mm acktive super sensibele Federung unterm Hintern hatt. Ich denke wer nich immer als erstes oben stehen möchte und auch in der lage is ein etwas dickeres Gerät zu stemmen, sprich nich nur 1ma im Monat fährt, wird das Ding auch die Alpen und andere Berge locker hoch bekommen. Berg ab kommt dann die starke Seite des Bikes zu tragen es Schluckt einfach nur alles weg, is dank des geringen Gewichtes trotzdem noch super agil und man kann super mit ihm spielen. Der Hinterbau präsentiert sich super Verwindungssteif.  Man macht die Kiste laune, links, rechts, schei$e Stein, flup flup, Glück gehabt, der Hinterbau will mehr er lechtst nach dem nächsten Stein, dem nächstem Ast, der nächsten Welle, vorne schreit die Stahlfeder Pike nach Pause aber hinten wird weiter druck gemacht, ick würd sagen hier hat die Pike klar nix zu suchen, bzw hat verloren. Sram9 Juci7 und der Rest tuen angenehm unauffällig ihren Dienst.  Dann mein erster 2m Drop. Soll ich es wagen? Wenn nich heut, wann dann, also noch ma genau geschaut und Runter, Schwuwww, glatt gebügelt, alles klar mit meinem Bike häts mich bei dem derbem Fahrfehler den ich da gerade gemacht hab richtig geschmissen. Dann wieder ein Stück gerade es läuft super, an den leicht erhöhten Rollwiderstand hab ich mich erstaunlich schnell gewöhnt und merke nix mehr alles wie früher nur das es scheint als sei der Wald Asfaltiert worden. Auch wer sonst noch auf dem Bike gesessen hat (ja war so frei auch mein Kumpels die Möglichkeit zu geben ma kurtz zu rollen) war einfach nur überrascht.
*Ich würd sagen das perfekte All Mountain für mich, zwar ein bischen, also wirklich nur ein bischen schwächer in der Berg auf Performance als vergleichbare Kollegen. Man hat den Eindruck das es in dieser Disziplin gar nich König werden möchte. Den sein Zweck  liegt wo anders, ersterer Punkt wird halt mit gut erledigt, und abgehakt. Berg ab holt es sich nämlich dan den Pokal, der Hinterbau is einfach nur super sensibel und schluckt trotzdem alles, fühlt sich halt im Vergleich zu den Berg auf stärkeren einfach mal nach mehr Federweg an.*
Also mir hat der Tag ein Grinsen aufs Gesicht gezaubert. Und auch offenbart was alles mit vernünftigem Material noch alles so raus zu holen is
Hoffe ein bischen weiter geholfen zu haben. Es gibt noch ein par Bilder die ich morgen hoch lade aber nich wirklich viele und auch nich wirklich gute war leider zu sehr mit dem Bike beschäftigt.
Schöne grüße aus Berlin.

Wen noch fragen sind fragen und am besten Test rad suchen und überrascht sein. Schon allein diese Acktion zeigt mir doch das Nox wirklich was an seinen hoffentlich bald Kunden gelegen ist, wen ich ganz erlich binn ich hätt mir das ding nich gegeben.


----------



## Green-Devil (22. Dezember 2006)

Moin,

gleich eine weitere Frage zum 5.5 .. Mein seeliges Votec F7 ist jetzt endgültig platt, mal wieder die Schwinge gebrochen (nicht das Lager)....

Mr.Proper sagte etwas von 2m Drop. Jetzt stelle ich mir die Frage ob das Rad wirklich für soetwas konstruiert worden ist. Für den Bikepark hab ich eigentlich ein recht simpel gestricktes Chaka, aber sollte das 5.5 auch sanftere Bikepark Einlagen, wegstecken, noch ein Grund mehr es zu kaufen.  Alpencross tauglich ist das meiner Ansicht nach eh schon  

Bei max 2.5m Sprunghöhe wirds wohl wg. meiner kaputten Knochen auch bleiben und es wird auch nicht ins Flat gesprungen...alles in allem also eine Belastung die das ED 5.5 aushält?

Ehrlich gesagt möchte ich nicht so lange warten, bis mein Eigenbau irgendwann mal fährt....z.Zt. existiert der ja gerade mal auf dem Papier  , da käme mir das 5.5 ganz recht 

MfG,
Christian


----------



## Green-Devil (23. Dezember 2006)

...ein Punkt habe ich noch vergessen. Bitte bezieht in eure Überlegungen mit ein, dass ich mit meinen max. 65kg ziemlich leichtgewichtig bin.....resultiert ja auch in einer deutlich geringeren Beaspruchung des Materials 

Danke schonmal!
Christian


----------



## Up&Down (10. Februar 2007)

Hi,
is da noch jemand der was zu dem Rädle sagen kann? Ein gesponsorter Tagestripp is zwar besser als nix, aber mich tät mal die Meinunng von ein paar Eignern von dat Bike interessieren.
u&d


----------



## TheTomminator (11. Februar 2007)

Bei dem 2Meter Drop ist die Landung sehr gut geshapet gewesen. Und die Frage ist, wie aktiv du die Landung abfederst, wie schnell, wie steil usw. Ich denke bei 65kg wirst du wahrscheinlich nicht so die Probleme bekommen. Sei aber vorsichtig mit dem Dämpfer. Der DHX Air hat an dem testbike beispielsweise seinen Abstreifring abgestriffen... und das Schwingenlager würd ich auch immer mal auf korrekte befestigung kontrollieren. Der Rahmen ist recht Dickwandig wie mir scheint und hat innenverlegte Zuge, was unter umstänmden der Stabilitätm entgegenwirken könnte. Ich saß auch ein paar Meter auf dem bIKE. Ich fands in Ordnung im großen und ganzen. Mein Intense 6.6 ist mir dann aber doch lieber. Trotz drei kg Mehrgewicht konnte ich Bergauf im direkten Vergleich da nicht so die Unterschiede ffeststellen. 
Wenn dir das Flux gefällt, dann kauf dir eins. Viel verkehrt macht man damit bestimmt nicht. Außer vieleicht mit dem Dämpfer, der mich gar nicht begeistert mit seiner Anfälligkeit gegenüber Defekten..


----------



## RaidenX (1. Mai 2007)

Hi gibts jetzt schon wieder neue Erfahrungen???
Hat schon jemand eins und gibt es vieleicht Bilder??? Möchte die Zugverlegung mal sehen


----------



## stylewalker27 (1. Mai 2007)

hey....
nachdem ich ewig auf meine bestellung bei duncon (tosa inu 2007) warten musste und die bei trail toys echt nichts machen konnten wegen der lieferschwierigkeiten hab ich mir das nox flux fr 6.5 bestellt und hoffe das es nächste woche da ist! kann nur hoffen das es auch tourentauglich ist! bin 180 und hab m genommen. jemand erfahrungen damit gemacht? wollte erst den canyon torque bestellen weil er ja angeblich noch allround tauglicher ist... doch der war schon vergriffen. das nox gefällt mir aber auch sehr und ich hab mir echt 1000 testberichte durchgelesen vor der bestellung. über ne antwort würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## cauw (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
gibt es keine weiterne Erfahrungen mit dem Flux 5.5 
Was noch wichtiger ist : wo kann man das Flux ED 5.5 probefahren??
Sind die Damen und Herren von Nox vielleicht in Willingen beim Bike-Festival??
Bekommt man auch einen anderen Dämpfer ab Werk??
und ....und..

Fragen über Fragen...

Schönen Tag noch

Cauw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr proper (13. Mai 2007)

Allso Dämpfer bekommt man glaub ich auch n RS Pearl der auch deutlich besser funzen soll, und vor allem hält der Pearl. beim Rest kann ich dir leider nich weiter helfen 
Warum ich aber hier Poaste habe gerad die Bilder auf meiner Platte gefunden 
Poaste morgen das Album zum selber blätern da ich die Fotos n bissel groß geuppt hab, muß aber noch die Fotopage aktualiesiert werden.


----------



## cauw (15. Mai 2007)

hy mr.proper,

danke für die Info. Was für ein Baujahr ist dein Nox Rahmen?


----------



## mr proper (21. Mai 2007)

Allso glaub das war ein 06er binn mir aber nich ganz sicher auf jeden Fall kein 07.

Weitere Bilder findest du Hier
speziel auch noch fon der Zugführung


----------



## 4LUMIN4TOR (10. Juni 2007)

do hooooch hieer! wird zeit der kiste mal den respekt zu zollen,die sie meiner meinung nach verdient meine liebste fährt das teil seit freitag, is begeistert und meinereiner ist es auch mal "probegefahren"   ein klasse gerät! beim fox dämpfer (5.5 air ) gibs aus meiner sicht nix zu meckern

spritziges fahrverhalten, das heck macht ordentlich was platt,steckt gut was wech und ist mindestens so sensibel wie meine mutti wenns um sticheleien geht  klasse geometrie, man hat nich das gefühl vornüberzukloppen und vom design brauch ich ja gar nich erst anfangen 

jetz kommts in den dauerbelastungstest .............bei meiner liebsten  
......und ich darf mich heut wieder auf meinen alten bock schwingen 
aber in grob 2 monaten wird sich das ändern  dann kann ich was zum 8.0 er sagen,welches ich mir zusammenschraube  (*denrahmenindereckeungeduldiganglotz*)


----------



## TheTomminator (10. Juni 2007)

Also zum Modeljahr muss ich sagen, dass sich der Proper da vermutlich irrt, zumindest der Dämpfer ist ein 07er. Und der hatte an dem noch sehr unberührtem Testbike schon einen Toxoholics-Aufkleber und wohl auch schon mal den Service gesehen. Während des Testrides hat sich auch der Abstreifring des Dämpfers gelöst und schön Sand aufgesammelt. Ein problem, was Fox wohl aber erst als Innovation der neuen Modelle auf den Markt gebracht hat. Die alten 06er hatten, wie anscheinen auch die neuen, das Problem des Stuck Down, des weicherwerdens bei Kälte und es kommt auch immer mal wieder Öl aus der Luftkammer, wenn man da Luft ablässt. Naja, ich fahre einen 06 DHX und bin zufrieden, wenn er funzt, im Winter jedoch macht der durch die dann härter und undicht werdenden Dichtungen nur Ärger...und wer mal mit so einem downgestuckten oder weich gewordenen Dämpfer ne Tour gefahren ist, der weis wie das an den Kräften zehrt...
Mein Rat, Finger weg vom DHX, es sei denn man fährt ausschließlich bei mehr als 5°C


----------



## 4LUMIN4TOR (31. August 2007)

hier mal n foddo vom 2007 er von meinem frauchen

fazit grad nochma damit alles zusammen is:





wird zeit der kiste mal den respekt zu zollen,die sie meiner meinung nach verdient meine liebste fährt das teil seit freitag, is begeistert und meinereiner ist es auch mal "probegefahren"   ein klasse gerät! beim fox dämpfer (5.5 air ) gibs aus meiner sicht nix zu meckern

spritziges fahrverhalten, das heck macht ordentlich was platt,steckt gut was wech und ist mindestens so sensibel wie meine mutti wenns um sticheleien geht he he. klasse geometrie, man hat nich das gefühl vornüberzukloppen und vom design brauch ich ja gar nich erst anfangen 

jetz kommts in den dauerbelastungstest .............bei meiner liebsten  
......und ich darf mich heut wieder auf meinen alten bock schwingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cauw (4. Dezember 2007)

so, jetzt ist ja einige Zeit ins Land gezogen.....

Gibts denn neue Erfahrungen mit dem Flux ED..
Will mir eine schönes AM aufbauen. Leider bekommt man kaum Infos über das ED....


----------



## böser_wolf (4. Dezember 2007)

also der rahmen wiegt 3100gr mit dhx air


----------



## Wast (19. April 2008)

Hi,

gibt es denn was neues bezüglich des Rahmens? Finde, der ist sehr interessant. 

Wer weis was der in Größe M und L in schwarz eloxiert ohne Dämpfer wiegt?

Falls wer schon Erfahrung hat: welche Größe empfehlt Ihr für 1,85m Fahrer im Enduroeinsatz?


MFG

Wast


----------



## Wadenbeißerle (21. Juli 2009)

Grüezi zamme, also ein Zwischenbericht wrd mich jetzt auch interessiere..?

Odr?


----------



## feuersoc&#312;e (11. September 2009)

In den franzÃ¶sischen Magazinen wird das hellblaue 5.5 in den hÃ¶chsten TÃ¶nen gelobt.


----------



## Motivatus (30. Januar 2010)

So reanimier ich des hier mal...

Zum Nox Flux ED 2010 (vorallem zur Champiosnedition, geil)
Steh ja total auf den Rahmen aber jetzt nach genauerem hinsehen bin ich verwirrt...

- Wirklich ohne ISCG? Auch keine Option dazu? Schade, sollte inzwischen in der Klasse Standard sein

- Kein auswechselbares Schaltauge mehr  Wie Bitte? 2008 hatte er noch eins...

Kann des wer bestÃ¤tigen? vorallem mit dem Schaltauge find ich ja total bekloppt, das bei nem 1600â¬ Rahmen find ich echt bescheiden


----------



## Alex_F (22. März 2010)

mich würden hier auch mal aktuelle bilder und erfahrungsberichte interessieren...

gruss


----------



## OldenBiker (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

meins ist leider von 2008, also nicht mehr so aktuell, hat aber auch kein austauschbares Schaltauge. Ist mir allerdings erst jetzt aufgefallen.

Hier mal ein Foto von meinem:





Bisher kann ich nur sagen, geniales Bike. Da ich im Flachland wohne, fahre ich überwiegend Touren. Bei Rennen fahre ich meist Marathon. Alles machbar mit dem Bike.


Gruß OldenBiker


----------

